# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  اجرای فرم و minimize کردن اکسس

## iebu12

با سلام و تشکر از همه کسانی که برای افراد تازه کاری مثل من وقت می ذارن
و اما سوال من:
می شه کاری کرد که یک فرم موقع اجرا شدن خارج از محیط اکسس اجرا بشه. یعنی ابتدا اکسس اجرا بشه اما بعد minimize بشه بطوریکه فقط فرمم دیده بشه و محیط اکسس مشخص نباشه؟
حال اگه بخوام همه فرم هام بصورت maximize باز بشن چی؟ شدنیه؟

خیلی خیلی ممنون

----------


## bemilove

> با سلام و تشکر از همه کسانی که برای افراد تازه کاری مثل من وقت می ذارن
> و اما سوال من:
> می شه کاری کرد که یک فرم موقع اجرا شدن خارج از محیط اکسس اجرا بشه. یعنی ابتدا اکسس اجرا بشه اما بعد minimize بشه بطوریکه فقط فرمم دیده بشه و محیط اکسس مشخص نباشه؟
> حال اگه بخوام همه فرم هام بصورت maximize باز بشن چی؟ شدنیه؟
> 
> خیلی خیلی ممنون


با سلام
به نمونه توجه کن ..با استفاده از ماژول داخل آن و یک کد......این کار شدنی است
کافی است در قسمت event فرم......... قسمت open form .....این کد را بگذارید  
hideaccess

----------


## iebu12

خیلی خیلی خییییییییییییییییییییییلی ممنون
نمی دونم چطور از شما تشکر کنم. خیلی ممنون که دانش تون رو با دیگران به اشتراک می گزارین.

----------


## dalir49

با سلام
 من زیاد با اکسس کار نکردم ،ولی فرمی ایجاد کرده ام و  نمی دونم کد را در کجای فرم بزارم دوماً از ماژول چگونه استفاده کنم ممنون می شم اگه یکم بیشتر توضیح دهید
باتشکر

----------


## morteza.m

می تونید بعد از اینکه با شیفت فایل را باز کردید، در event فرم، قسمت on close، کد زیر را بنویسید: 
ShowAccess 
در این صورت وقتی به صورت عادی فایل را باز کنید و بعد راست کلیک کرده و design view را بزنید، *وارد محیط اکسس می شوید*
موفق باشید

----------


## rahapirooz

با سلام.وقتی از این ماژول استفاده میکنم فقط فرم اول رو نمایش میدهدو حتی با کیلد روی  باتنهای موجود در فرم، هیچ فرمی نمایش داده نمیشود.ممنون میشم بیشتر راهنمایی کنید

----------


## noorionline

ظاهرا این ماژول توی ویندوز 64 بیتی کار نمیکنه. من ویندوز 10 - 64 بیتی آخرین نسخه رو دارم همراه با آفیس 2016 این ارور رو میده فایلی که پیوست کردید. 
errore.png
کسی راه حلی داره؟

----------


## fokker

> با سلام
> به نمونه توجه کن ..با استفاده از ماژول داخل آن و یک کد......این کار شدنی است
> کافی است در قسمت event فرم......... قسمت open form .....این کد را بگذارید  
> hideaccess



سلام . فایل رو که اجرا میکنم قابلیت دسترسی به کد نیز پنهان میشه . میشه کد رو کامل بنویسین یا طریقه دسترسی به قسمت design viwe رو توضیح بدید. ممنون

----------


## jafar337

> ظاهرا این ماژول توی ویندوز 64 بیتی کار نمیکنه. من ویندوز 10 - 64 بیتی آخرین نسخه رو دارم همراه با آفیس 2016 این ارور رو میده فایلی که پیوست کردید. 
> errore.png
> کسی راه حلی داره؟


با تغییر دادن ماژول این کار انجام شدنی هست. 
نحوه ی نگارش تابع در ( Win64 و Win32 )   فرق میکند و باید  در Win64 قبل از فانکشن Ptrsafe را قرار داد و کل دیتا  تایپ Long در تابع به LongPtr تبدیل  شوند  اگر باید در هر دو 32 بیت و 64  کار کند باید از if Win64 Then # و Else .. End If استفاده کرد که قبل از  Else با PtrSafe و LongPtr طبق روش بالا و برای بعد از  Else همان تابع  بدون PtrSafe و Long قرار می گیرد 

فقط یه مشکل
اینکه وقتی اکسس مخفی می شود دیگر فرمهای لینک شده به فرم اجرا نمی شوند و فقط فرم اصلی نمایش داده میشود و دکمه ها کار نمیکنند. لطفا اگر کسی میدونه بگه. من دیدم یه جایی که این کار را درست کرده بودند.

----------


## parsa70

> نحوه ی نگارش تابع در ( Win64 و Win32 ) فرق میکند و باید در Win64 قبل از فانکشن Ptrsafe را قرار داد و کل دیتا تایپ Long در تابع به LongPtr تبدیل شوند اگر باید در هر دو 32 بیت و 64 کار کند باید از if Win64 Then # و Else .. End If استفاده کرد که قبل از Else با PtrSafe و LongPtr طبق روش بالا و برای بعد از Else همان تابع بدون PtrSafe و Long قرار می گیرد


سلام فکر کنم روی بعضی فایل ها جواب نمیده این روش حد اقل برای من اینجوری بوده
Access320852103.rar

----------


## jafar337

> سلام فکر کنم روی بعضی فایل ها جواب نمیده این روش حد اقل برای من اینجوری بوده
> Access320852103.rar


سلام. مشکلش حل شد. 
فقط هنگام مخفی کردن اکسس حتما بایستی روی فرموتن یک دکمه خروج قرار بدین که هم خود فرم و هم اکسس رو ببنده وگرنه وقتی فرم را میبندی اکسس هنوز بازه و باید از طریق Task Manager ببندیش. من دکمه خروج گذاشتم.
 یه سوال دیگه ماژول هایی که داتشی توی بانکت به چه درد میخورن؟؟

----------


## parsa70

> سلام. مشکلش حل شد. 
> فقط هنگام مخفی کردن اکسس حتما بایستی روی فرموتن یک دکمه خروج قرار بدین که هم خود فرم و هم اکسس رو ببنده وگرنه وقتی فرم را میبندی اکسس هنوز بازه و باید از طریق Task Manager ببندیش. من دکمه خروج گذاشتم.
>  یه سوال دیگه ماژول هایی که داتشی توی بانکت به چه درد میخورن؟؟


سلام خوشحالم مشکلتون حل شد
این ماژول یک نوتیفیکش پایین صفحه راست ویندوز میاد حالا ازش میشه تو یاد آوری اقساط و... استفاده کرد که وقتی اکسس باز شد بقیه ببینن.
مشکل اینه فقط توی آفیس ۳۲ بیتی کار میکنه

----------


## hamedmohamadi

در قسمت  onload- event بارگذاری فرم اولیه این کد رو قرار بده
docmd.showtoolbar "ribbon",actoolno
ضمن اینکه در تنظیمات اکسس current databes میتونی راست کلیک و نوار navigation اینارو هم غیر فعال کنی

----------

